# This explains a lot, doesn’t it?



## fussyray (Aug 14, 2014)

The year was 1947. Some of you will recall that on July 8, 1947, a little more than 67 years ago, numerous witnesses claim that an Unidentified Flying Object, (UFO), with five aliens aboard, crashed onto a sheep and mule ranch just outside Roswell , New Mexico .

This is a well-known incident that many say has long been covered-up by the U.S. Air Force, as well as other Federal Agencies and Organizations .
However, what you may NOT know is that in the month of April, year 1948, nine months after the historic day, the following people were born:

Barrack Obama Sr. 
Albert A. Gore, Jr. 
Hillary Rodham 
William J. Clinton 
John F. Kerry 
Howard Dean 
Nancy Pelosi 
Dianne Feinstein 
Charles E. Schumer 
Barbara Boxer 
Joe Biden

This is the obvious consequence of aliens breeding with sheep and jack-- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -.

I truly hope this bit of information clears up a lot of things for you. It certainly did for me.

And now you can stop wondering why they support the bill to help all Illegal Aliens.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 14, 2014)

Boy, that explains alot.


----------



## rydert (Aug 14, 2014)

x's 2^^^


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 14, 2014)

x's 3^^^


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 14, 2014)

x's 4^^^^


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 14, 2014)

x's 5 ^^^^^


----------



## T-N-T (Aug 14, 2014)

X's 6 ^^^^^^


----------



## swampstalker24 (Aug 14, 2014)

The Roswell incident is nothing to joke about.....


----------



## rydert (Aug 14, 2014)

x's 2^^


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2014)

Why not?


----------



## Wild Turkey (Aug 14, 2014)

No wonder they cant find his birth certificate. He's the son of an alien.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 14, 2014)

That explains that.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 14, 2014)

^^ x's 2


----------



## T.P. (Aug 14, 2014)

^^^x's 3.


----------



## rydert (Aug 14, 2014)

x's 4^^^^


----------



## mattech (Aug 14, 2014)

X5^^


----------



## Hilsman (Aug 14, 2014)

X6^^^^^^


----------



## doenightmare (Aug 14, 2014)

x's 7^^


----------



## joedublin (Aug 14, 2014)

x's 8 ^^


----------



## sinclair1 (Aug 14, 2014)

I wonder why they all took human form except Nancy


----------



## mattech (Aug 14, 2014)

X2^^^^^^


----------



## Hilsman (Aug 14, 2014)

X3^^^^


----------



## rydert (Aug 14, 2014)

x's 4^^^^


----------



## T.P. (Aug 14, 2014)

X's 5^^^^


----------



## Crickett (Aug 14, 2014)

sinclair1 said:


> I wonder why they all took human form except Nancy


----------



## T.P. (Aug 14, 2014)

X's2^^^


----------



## doenightmare (Aug 14, 2014)

Crickett said:


>


 

X 3^


----------



## rydert (Aug 14, 2014)

x's 4^^


----------



## specialk (Aug 14, 2014)

Five times this thread up above^^^^


----------



## T-N-T (Aug 14, 2014)

six times this thread up above ^^^^^^


----------



## bigelow (Aug 14, 2014)

Forgive me but something is not adding up.


----------



## T-N-T (Aug 14, 2014)

bigelow said:


> Forgive me but something is not adding up.



Not a "believer"?


----------



## mattech (Aug 14, 2014)

X2^^^^^^


----------



## Pop (Aug 15, 2014)

LOOK AT HIS EARS.  When he talks he really sounds like a J/A


----------



## DCHunter (Aug 15, 2014)

X's2^^^


----------



## rydert (Aug 15, 2014)

x's 3^^^


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 15, 2014)

bigelow said:


> Forgive me but something is not adding up.


Billy is not too good at ciphering


----------



## mattech (Aug 15, 2014)

X2^^^^^


----------



## rydert (Aug 15, 2014)

x's 3 ^^^


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 15, 2014)

x's 4 ^^^^


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2014)

(x)(x)(x)(x)(x)


----------

